# Lift Kit



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello all,

Does anyone have any experience with a lift kit for the OutbackTT? We are looking at the 23RS or the 26RS.

Many thanks,
Jam


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

YOu can have a"spring-over" or "axle flip" done to it. This mod will gain you nearly 5" of ground clearance. You remover the axles, weld on new spring pads to the tops of the axles, and reinstall with all original hardware. The spring pads cost about $4 each.......you've just got to know what your doing with the welder, that's all.

I've done this conversion. I did it by myself in about 6 hours.

Sidewinder


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jam,

Sidewinder is correct, this is the best method. Most any local RV or trailer repair shop can also do the job. I had mine done by a local shop for $150/axle.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I did the same axle flip as sidewinder but it cost me $ since I do not know how to weld. Good mod but it makes the steps very high and the outside cook top is a little tough to work with.

Jared


----------



## kempokayaker (Aug 2, 2006)

So how necessary is this mod? We are looking at outbacks as a possible next trailer and trying to see where there may be problems.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

yoshin said:


> So how necessary is this mod? We are looking at outbacks as a possible next trailer and trying to see where there may be problems.


Yoshin,

Welcome. I did the flip for two reasons. First, the outbacks come standard with a 14 inch C rated tire and the larger TT are pushing the weight limit. I had two blow outs last summer so to move up to a D rated 15 inch tire I needed to make some space. Second, I use my trailer on my upstate hunting property during the fall and the roads are not so good so I wanted a little more space. If it were not for these reasons I would not have flipped.

Jared


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

yoshin said:


> So how necessary is this mod? We are looking at outbacks as a possible next trailer and trying to see where there may be problems.


I've seen Doug's and it is really nice, but it is also really TALL now. I see the positives of doing this, but I've camping for 2 years in our Outback and have never had any issues with bottoming out or scraping the bumper.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

yoshin said:


> So how necessary is this mod? We are looking at outbacks as a possible next trailer and trying to see where there may be problems.


I agree with others it's not necessary but if you go off roads it could be handy. I've been tossing around the idea for about a year now but still haven't flipped the axles. We hunt and take the OB and our favorite spot is quite off camber getting off the road but I've always managed to miss the dump tube and not scrape the rear hitch on the OB so for now it's fine. The other thing I heard in favor for the flip was the tanks drain quicker.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank yall for the collective information. The main reason we are considering it is the angle of our driveway. Right now if I am not careful we scrape the bottom when we roll out our Coleman Mesa Popup. I have significant concerns about the Outback making it. But after reading the replies I had to reconsider the fact that the outdoor kitchen will be raised a bit. (Its already pretty high!) Also the bottom of the Outback is a few inches higher than the Colemans.

Worse come to worse I will borrow my father in laws heavy equipment and build a new driveway.

Again, thank all of you for your input.

Bill


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I have noticed that some of the newer 06 and maybe 07 Outbacks have straight axles instead of the drop axle my 05 trailer came with. The straight axles will give you 2 - 4 inches of additional height. Take a look under the trailer you're looking at and see if it has the staight axles. If it does there may be no need for anymore lifting.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

MJRey said:


> I have noticed that some of the newer 06 and maybe 07 Outbacks have straight axles instead of the drop axle my 05 trailer came with. The straight axles will give you 2 - 4 inches of additional height. Take a look under the trailer you're looking at and see if it has the staight axles. If it does there may be no need for anymore lifting.


Straight axles here.


----------



## kempokayaker (Aug 2, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> So how necessary is this mod? We are looking at outbacks as a possible next trailer and trying to see where there may be problems.


Yoshin,

Welcome. I did the flip for two reasons. First, the outbacks come standard with a 14 inch C rated tire and the larger TT are pushing the weight limit. I had two blow outs last summer so to move up to a D rated 15 inch tire I needed to make some space. Second, I use my trailer on my upstate hunting property during the fall and the roads are not so good so I wanted a little more space. If it were not for these reasons I would not have flipped.

Jared
[/quote]
Thanks Jared. I dont think we'll have any clearance problems where we travel and we are looking at a shorter lighter trailer.
How does that Toyota handle your 25' trailer? We need to upgrade our tow vehicle when we buy the new 23' camper and have been looking at the Dodge Ram 1500 with the standart V8. I think 300 lbs of torque should do the job as our Honda Pilot has had no problems puilling our smaller 3500 lb camper.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sidewinder said:


> YOu can have a"spring-over" or "axle flip" done to it. This mod will gain you nearly 5" of ground clearance. You remover the axles, weld on new spring pads to the tops of the axles, and reinstall with all original hardware. The spring pads cost about $4 each.......you've just got to know what your doing with the welder, that's all.
> 
> I've done this conversion. I did it by myself in about 6 hours.
> 
> Sidewinder


Ditto Sidewinder
That would be your best best

Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

yoshin said:


> So how necessary is this mod? We are looking at outbacks as a possible next trailer and trying to see where there may be problems.


Yoshin,

Welcome. I did the flip for two reasons. First, the outbacks come standard with a 14 inch C rated tire and the larger TT are pushing the weight limit. I had two blow outs last summer so to move up to a D rated 15 inch tire I needed to make some space. Second, I use my trailer on my upstate hunting property during the fall and the roads are not so good so I wanted a little more space. If it were not for these reasons I would not have flipped.

Jared
[/quote]
Thanks Jared. I dont think we'll have any clearance problems where we travel and we are looking at a shorter lighter trailer.
How does that Toyota handle your 25' trailer? We need to upgrade our tow vehicle when we buy the new 23' camper and have been looking at the Dodge Ram 1500 with the standart V8. I think 300 lbs of torque should do the job as our Honda Pilot has had no problems puilling our smaller 3500 lb camper.
[/quote]

Yoshin,

I have the Nissan Titan and pulling a 28 foot trailer it does great. I love the Titan except it is a little cramped with six people.

Jared


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Bill, I have a 23krs and a pretty steep driveway and I have not had any problem with bottoming out.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Jambalaya said:


> Thank yall for the collective information. The main reason we are considering it is the angle of our driveway. Right now if I am not careful we scrape the bottom when we roll out our Coleman Mesa Popup. I have significant concerns about the Outback making it. But after reading the replies I had to reconsider the fact that the outdoor kitchen will be raised a bit. (Its already pretty high!) Also the bottom of the Outback is a few inches higher than the Colemans.
> 
> Worse come to worse I will borrow my father in laws heavy equipment and build a new driveway.
> 
> ...


Bill,
You may as well finalize your decision on getting the Outback. You are already beginning to think like us. The only solution here is one you have come up with already:

*If the Outback is not tall enough.... LOWER THE GROUND*


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> So how necessary is this mod? We are looking at outbacks as a possible next trailer and trying to see where there may be problems.


Yoshin,

Welcome. I did the flip for two reasons. First, the outbacks come standard with a 14 inch C rated tire and the larger TT are pushing the weight limit. I had two blow outs last summer so to move up to a D rated 15 inch tire I needed to make some space. Second, I use my trailer on my upstate hunting property during the fall and the roads are not so good so I wanted a little more space. If it were not for these reasons I would not have flipped.

Jared
[/quote]

My new 2007 29BHS came with 14" wheels and Load Range D tires made by "Duro" tire company (in Ohio, Columbus, I think). This is the same company that made the tires for my old Coleman Bayside. I couldn't find a 13" Load Range D anywhere around here, so I called Fleetwood's 800 number, and they gave me the number for Duro. I ordered over the phone (about $30 each) and they shipped them, via UPS (about $20) right to my door. I'll probably do the same when the time comes on my Outback!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Scoutr2 said:


> My new 2007 29BHS came with 14" wheels and Load Range D tires made by "Duro" tire company (in Ohio, Columbus, I think).


Interesting. I've not heard of a confirmed sighting of 14" true load range "D" trailer tires yet. This is why several others have moved up to 15" tires, to get into a set of D's. Great news if these are being made now. I'll be replacing my 14" Duro C's in about a year and want to keep the wheels and move up to D's


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

louvel1 said:


> Bill, I have a 23krs and a pretty steep driveway and I have not had any problem with bottoming out.


If you ever think this will be a problem you can always remove the WDB's and then TV and Outback will bend in middle, keeping our rear bumper a bit higher in the air.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

California Jim said:


> My new 2007 29BHS came with 14" wheels and Load Range D tires made by "Duro" tire company (in Ohio, Columbus, I think).


Interesting. I've not heard of a confirmed sighting of 14" true load range "D" trailer tires yet. This is why several others have moved up to 15" tires, to get into a set of D's. Great news if these are being made now. I'll be replacing my 14" Duro C's in about a year and want to keep the wheels and move up to D's








[/quote]

Goodyear Marathon has several C tires in 14 inch size. This one has the highest weight limit. All of the D's are 15 inch wheels.

ST215/75R14 C BL 10 5.5-7.0 6.00 8.5 26.7 6.0 11.8 783 [email protected]

http://www.goodyear.com/rv/products/marathon.html


----------

